
Eavesdropping on geeks: 'Star Trek: Discovery' vs. 'The Orville' - MilnerRoute
http://www.pigdog.org/auto/professionals/shortfeature/3156.html
======
CarlCardinal
I agree that Discovery (and maybe it's fans) takes itself way too seriously.
After watching it I posted on reddit expressing a general dissatisfaction and
wondering who the target audience is, I was instantly and repeatedly berated.
Maybe they know their show is weak or maybe they're just assholes. Either way,
Orville seems the better choice.

~~~
izacus
People holding a different opinion than you aren't automatically assholes.
Maybe they think their show isn't weak, did you even consider that outrageous
option for a moment?

~~~
CarlCardinal
I did. Did you consider THAT outrageous option for a moment? Having a
different opinion is no excuse to repeatedly berate a person.

------
jejones3141
Wow. First time I ever heard of _anyone_ liking the STD Klingons. To me they
just look deformed, not to mention that they're dressed up like a Mardi Gras
krewe.

~~~
yahna
I still think that the Klingons just got plastic surgery after they
accidentally turned themselves into human looking peoples in Enterprise.

~~~
evilDagmar
Not to be "that nerd" but it wasn't an accident. The writers actually
performed a fairly elegant retconning to explain the difference in appearance
between the Klingons as they appeared in multiple series.

~~~
yahna
It was an unintended side effect of attempting to use gene augmentation
developed for humans, causing a mutation and disease to spread. They developed
a cure with help from the crew of the enterprise/phlox but that cure didn't
immediately fix the mutations, it took generations.

That's why I called it an accident.

------
QAPereo
I have no idea what that site is, or who those people are, but I agree with
them. I also have to say that I’m in for anything Braga cares to bring; he’s a
real talent, a true Trek fan, and a genuinely decent guy. Some of the best TNG
eps were written by him.

~~~
zulway
Thats a really limited view to take. Braga when he had limits was a great
talent. He did write some really great episodes, but he also gave us some of
the worst trek in the history of the franchise.

~~~
QAPereo
Any examples of “worst trek in history...” ?

~~~
CarlCardinal
Not jumping into the "worst trek" topic but he did write Mission Impossible 2

------
namlem
I should really check out The Orville I guess. I really enjoyed the brief
existence of Other Space on the equally brief Yahoo Screen. That show had so
much promise.

------
yahna
> It leaves the impression that McFarlane is a genuine Star Trek fan and The
> Orville is more an homage than a ripoff

If you didn't realize that you must have done exactly zero research. Notice
how he's had the entire cast of TNG on family and has been working with
Patrick Stewart for years? Notice the huge numbers of star trek and other sci-
fi references spread through family guy?

~~~
vanderZwan
He also was behind the new Cosmos series. Regardless of whether you liked the
remake, you have to admit he's is a genuine fan of all things sci-fi and space
related.

